# Just got a new to me boat fellas...



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

What do you guys think. 1988 bayliner cobra 18ft with 125 force pushing her. Pretty good shape no soft spots to speak of. Starts and runs think im gonna be pretty happy with it especially for the price i gave for it.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice! I've always liked the looks of their F&S and bass boats! Good luck and I hope she works out great for you!


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks polebender


----------



## Scorpio V (Aug 23, 2013)

Little scrubbing and she will look great. Good for you!


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

I agree


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Nice looking boat. The design looks like it is built for speed. Are you going to fish out of it or just use it for pleasure boating?


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

Ill use it for both. The seats all come out easily to make deck space to stand and fish like a bass boat.
But it ll be for goin out to play with the family as well.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

congrats on a nice looking boat. im sure you'll have tons of fun with your new boat.
sherman


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

Its been a long time comming. Thats for sure.


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

I think an 'eye swims at about 5 mph...top speed. So if you go trolling you're gonna need to pull back hard on the reins of them horsies!


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

The Outdoor Connection said:


> I think an 'eye swims at about 5 mph...top speed. So if you go trolling you're gonna need to pull back hard on the reins of them horsies!


Lol i dont really troll too much. But yea its probably the most motor ive had on a boat to date. Im thinking from what i read tho that it ll top out at 40 which is more than plenty for me cruising wise i like about 25 to just cruise and enjoy the ride. Fishing will likely just be anchor out and jig or cast what ever im fishing for i guess.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice looking boat! Looks like that boat will MOVE!!! Good Luck with it.



Roscoe


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

brent k said:


> Its been a long time comming. Thats for sure.


my first boat was an old 14' runabout with a 15 hp sea king motor. it was only 450.00 but I was working for minimum wage so the guy let it set in his yard until I got it paid for. later I cut the bow out and built a little side console for the steering wheel and put a 50 hp Johnson on it. had a ball with that old boat.
sherman


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

I bet it was a blast.


----------



## spectrum (Feb 12, 2013)

I've got a soft spot for those bayliners. My dad's 2nd boat was a '89 capri, about the same as yours. Had lots of fun with that boat. At the end we had it all rigged up with downriggers and made up our own rod holders so everything could be taken out quick if we just went pleasure boating. He even set up a stand in front of the boat for one of the old VHS video recorders, got some awsome video out salmon fishing on lake ontario.
The boat could handle 2-4 footers pretty nice and with the 85hp we could go 36mph on a flat day. You should like it, it's a good all around boat.


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

spectrum said:


> I've got a soft spot for those bayliners. My dad's 2nd boat was a '89 capri, about the same as yours. Had lots of fun with that boat. At the end we had it all rigged up with downriggers and made up our own rod holders so everything could be taken out quick if we just went pleasure boating. He even set up a stand in front of the boat for one of the old VHS video recorders, got some awsome video out salmon fishing on lake ontario.
> The boat could handle 2-4 footers pretty nice and with the 85hp we could go 36mph on a flat day. You should like it, it's a good all around boat.


Im pretty excited about getting it for sure. I cant wait to run it and see what it does


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Sounds like you're excited...and you should be. Looks great! Happy for the family and you.

FWIW, assuming it has power trim, do you have experience messing with trim on a boat?

I remember the 1st boat I had with PT. A 1981 Bass Hawk F-n-S with a 150 Merc. on the back. Had a blast fooling around learning the best time and how far to trim for the best performance for that particular boat/mtr combo. 

IMO, learning a new boat is a lot of fun.

Enjoy!


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

fastwater said:


> Sounds like you're excited...and you should be. Looks great! Happy for the family and you.
> 
> FWIW, assuming it has power trim, do you have experience messing with trim on a boat?
> 
> ...


Yes it does have power trim. Not really familiar with it on an o/b ive used it on my dads i/o but thats about the extent of my experience with it.
I did find that when you have the motor all the way down and press the up buttom the motor comes up slow then hits a certain point and comes up quick. Im assuming that its going from trim mode to trailer mode. 
Correct me if im wrong but i assume when loaded to effectively utilize the p.t.t. from an idle you leave the motor trimmed up and as you accelerate and get on plane you trim the motor down. Is this correct???


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

brent k said:


> Correct me if im wrong but i assume when loaded to effectively utilize the p.t.t. from an idle you leave the motor trimmed up and as you accelerate and get on plane you trim the motor down. Is this correct???


Accelerating from a standstill or an idle you want your mtr trimmed all the way down(or in). As you get on plane you gradually trim your mtr up(or out). As you slowly trim the mtr up, your speed will slightly increase. You will also notice a difference in the handling of the boat as the further you trim up the more weight that is put on top of your transom causing less of the front of your boat to be in the water. Go too far up and you'll notice your prop start cavitating and you'll start throwing a large rooster tail and your speed may fall a bit. at that point, lower your mtr ab it. Another factor to consider when trimming is the water condition.
If water's smooth, you can run WOT and trim the boat out till you find that 'sweet spot'(trimmed up till just before rooster tail starts getting bigger) and that the boat is running at it's fastest . Again, less of your boat will be in the water.
If water is rough, you may not be able to trim mtr as much. You'll want more of your boat in the water for better,safer control.

When pulling skiers or tubing, I never trimmed up at all. Wanted all low end power then.

And you are correct as far as when you trim up so far, the mtr will raise fast after a certain point. That is for trailering.



Again, playing and learning how far to trim your boat with different weight loads and water conditions for its best performance is a lot of fun.

Also, didn't notice a mtr toter in the pics. If you don't have one may I suggest you get one? That's a lot of weight hanging off the transom bouncing while trailering down the road.


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

fastwater said:


> Accelerating from a standstill or an idle you want your mtr trimmed all the way down(or in). As you get on plane you gradually trim your mtr up(or out). As you slowly trim the mtr up, your speed will slightly increase. You will also notice a difference in the handling of the boat as the further you trim up the more weight that is put on top of your transom causing less of the front of your boat to be in the water. Go too far up and you'll notice your prop start cavitating and you'll start throwing a large rooster tail and your speed may fall a bit. at that point, lower your mtr ab it. Another factor to consider when trimming is the water condition.
> If water's smooth, you can run WOT and trim the boat out till you find that 'sweet spot'(trimmed up till just before rooster tail starts getting bigger) and that the boat is running at it's fastest . Again, less of your boat will be in the water.
> If water is rough, you may not be able to trim mtr as much. You'll want more of your boat in the water for better,safer control.
> 
> ...


I let the one i had go with my starcraft i just sold so ill definitely have to buy a new one thats for sure. Im really glad to have trim and tilt now. Before i was always moving the pin on my ob trying to find the best posistion for it and never could really find it. Atleast now based off what you guys have said ill find the sweet spot with this boat and be able to change it on the fly. Plus side is that the lady and kid are super excited to have a more pleasure friendly boat. The starcraft was great but closed bow ect ect... not a whole lot of room and being aluminum and so light it was a rough ride lol. I loved her but with this bayliner everything is in its favor across the board. And with a excited lady and kid means more chances to take it out lol...


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

Got the boat home fellas









Trailer lights seem like they need re worked and family has already started cleaning on her.
Think ill have her wet this weekend.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

She looks great! Can see why your so excited. 
You're having so much fun, you're gonna make me go out and get another glass boat to play with. Ha!

If ya gotta replace the lights, do yourself a favor and go with the submersible( not just waterproof) LED lights. And run an additional ground wire off ground side of each light to frame. 

Know you're in a hurry to get her out but do you know when the last water pump(impeller) was put in it? Or have ya run it on a set of muffs at the house to see if she pees?

Just don't want you to get out there and have your fun day on the water cut short with the mtr. setting alarms off and shutting down.


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

fastwater said:


> She looks great! Can see why your so excited.
> You're having so much fun, you're gonna make me go out and get another glass boat to play with. Ha!
> 
> If ya gotta replace the lights, do yourself a favor and go with the submersible( not just waterproof) LED lights. And run an additional ground wire off ground side of each light to frame.
> ...




Here s the run down...
A week ago i get a call from delaware marine asking me if i was still looking for a boat. I said if price is right sure.
Well im a typical blue colar worker and never seem to have large amounts of $ to spend.
Anyways guy tells me about this boat and last thing they (marina) had done to it was winterize it 2 years ago. And it sat in their dry storage building since.
Tells me the owner just wants to get rid of it(lost interest and ect ect.)
Spoke with owner and offered him what i could afford 500.00 which was true.
He declined then called me back a few days later and said he would take my offer.
I told him id like to go tKe a look at it and let him know but would probably take it sight unseen if that makes any sense.
Go look at this girl and its in suprisingly really good shape.
So i had the lady and kid with me who agreed that it was an excelant deal and to take it.
So i did. However before i did i went back to marina and they let me put muff on it and fire it up there.
After jump starting battery it fired up relatively easily.
And ran pretty good considering sitting for 2 years.
I payed the owner last night and brought her home tonight.
All in all i found so far is...
*trialer lights need work
*battery needs replaced (have one already)
*bow light inop??? (Need to look into fuse bulb something)
*some more scrubbing but she is comming pretty clean
*im thinking of sucking all of gas out and starting with fresh and some sea foam
*jack up trailer and check and service wheel bearings ( tires are practically new)
*Refit all gear from my olx boat into new boat)
And hopefully list doesnt get added to.
She did pee when i fired her on muffs (not really a big fan of muffs so i will fire her tomorrow night in my barrel and see how she does)

Got some work ahead of me but nothing major at this point.
If anyone else has any thing to throw in the list feel free to post up 

I will probably be ordering an impellar just to replace the one in there because i actually dont know if the old one has ever been replaced and 2 years sitting kinda makes me wonder ? 
Well fellas off to shower and bed thanks for all the shared excitement everyone


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

Ok fellas update...
New battery 
Nav and anchor lights work
Lowered motor into barrel filled with water and fired engine. Easily easiest start ive ever had on a boat motor. Peed great idled smooth.
My lady scrubbed like it was nobodys business boat interior almost clean.
Started on trailer lights...found broke ground at tongue and repaired also remaining issues are rusty ground leads in tailight housings....gonna rework that tomorrow after work.
Dug threw things and only concerning issue i found was a rotton litterally crumble in your hand set of oars down in the ski locker and got to checking and very edge of ski locker is slightly soft. However with lid on locker it seems pretty strong.
Other than that i havent found anything concerning me yet.
Any thoughts on ski locker guys??? Should i be super concerned i think everything else is solid. 
Otherwise boat is cleaning up really well and im super pumped for a run this weekend.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

that sure is a nice looking boat. I can see why you and the wife are so excited about it. and you stole the boat for what you paid for it. the trailer is worth 500.00 and the motor is worth more than that so you got the boat for free.

I wouldn't worry to much about the rod locker as long as the floor is solid. but I would go ahead and change the impeller just for piece of mind. I would keep an eye on the rod locker and if it gets worse I would repair it. I just bought a 17' tri hull open bow to replace my old 15' tri hull. it has a soft floor back in front of the motor. and I just bought the boat to fish out of for a few yrs. so im going to let it go for now, and if it gets worse Im going to put down a piece of 1/2 plywood and screw it to the old floor. i'll coat the plywood with a sealer and it'll last me for a few yrs. I did this to another old boat I bought and it lasted me about 10 yrs then I sold the motor and gave him the old boat, and he used the boat for a few yrs. im 64 now so the floor should last me as long as im able to use it. I only paid 297.00 for this boat and don't expect much. i'll be putting my old 115 hp mercury motor on it. it has a roller trailer so the trailer is worth more than what I paid for the boat so I figure I got my boat for free also, LOL.
sherman


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

sherman51 said:


> that sure is a nice looking boat. I can see why you and the wife are so excited about it. and you stole the boat for what you paid for it. the trailer is worth 500.00 and the motor is worth more than that so you got the boat for free.
> 
> I wouldn't worry to much about the rod locker as long as the floor is solid. but I would go ahead and change the impeller just for piece of mind. I would keep an eye on the rod locker and if it gets worse I would repair it. I just bought a 17' tri hull open bow to replace my old 15' tri hull. it has a soft floor back in front of the motor. and I just bought the boat to fish out of for a few yrs. so im going to let it go for now, and if it gets worse Im going to put down a piece of 1/2 plywood and screw it to the old floor. i'll coat the plywood with a sealer and it'll last me for a few yrs. I did this to another old boat I bought and it lasted me about 10 yrs then I sold the motor and gave him the old boat, and he used the boat for a few yrs. im 64 now so the floor should last me as long as im able to use it. I only paid 297.00 for this boat and don't expect much. i'll be putting my old 115 hp mercury motor on it. it has a roller trailer so the trailer is worth more than what I paid for the boat so I figure I got my boat for free also, LOL.
> sherman


Ill definately keep an eye on the ski locker for sure. I dont think its much to worry about. Atleast for right now. I do however agree impeller is gonna get ordered probably today or tomorrow. Ounce of prevention is a pound of cure.


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

Update...
Trailer lights good to go for now...gonna let them get me threw the remainder of the season then brand spankin new l.e.d.s are gonna get put on this girl and new harness. They have just been scotch locked to death and alot of the plastic housings are cracked and probably dont seal water anymore. But they will get me buy till end of season.

My lady finished cleaning tonight she scrubbed every single inch of the interior. And it shows for sure. Might take a few more rounds to get it how she really wants it but i think it looks great.

I got to looking and realized this thing has all the snaps in place already for snap on covers i was thinking id like to either try and make covers myself or bite the bullet and have them made. My figuring is that it ll be worth the expense just to preserve what i have.

Decided tonight that i will not keep anything in ski locker. Figure that needs to be clean and clear to properly drain and dry the bilge. So thats is how it ll stay. And after every trip ill lift the cover to aid in drying out bilge area.

Also got a squirrel style fan im thinking of keeping under cover of boat to circulate air to aid in drying after trips.has anyone ever done this. Kinda wonder if its gonna make much difference. Any thoughts fellas?

Well at this point im gonna get up saturday morning and get my house chores done quick then come out and scrub this girl and put a coat of wax on her then rig and take her out and see what she does.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Atwood Textiles in Hebron by Buckeye Lake makes custom covers and they do excellent work. If your boat is going to be staying outside I would definitely get a cover as soon as possible to preserve the interior.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice ride man! You stole that thing!!!


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

rangerpig250 said:


> Nice ride man! You stole that thing!!!


Thank you sirs ill keep updates going.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

brent k said:


> Thank you sirs ill keep updates going.


Were you on Alum yesterday? I seen a boat just like yours out on the water around 12 - 1:00pm.


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

polebender said:


> Were you on Alum yesterday? I seen a boat just like yours out on the water around 12 - 1:00pm.


Wish i was but i was working lol.
Tried it out today and didnt get to leave tho dock
Fuel pouring from top carb


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

brent k said:


> Wish i was but i was working lol.
> Tried it out today and didnt get to leave tho dock
> Fuel pouring from top carb


Sorry to hear that man! You didn't test drive it first? Just like a used car, anything with a motor needs to be test driven first. I hope it's nothing that the owner knew about and didn't tell you.


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

Well as said above today was a bust fellas.
Went to delaware and got her wet 
Tried to start and no go.
Figured well ok flooded her since i smelled gas
Waited a bit tried again and nogo.
Pulled the hood off and found fuel spitting from top carb
So got her home and decided i needed to get away from it for a bit (i was pretty but hurt) took the lady and kid to the beach for the rest of the afternoon for a chance to relax.
Got home and was eager to mess with it and see what i could do.
Automaticly figured float since it was only top carb acting up.
Removed the bowl (really easy onthe this motor) and found what almost resembled a little sand???
Cleaned it and rinsed the bottom of the carb with some aerosol cleaner and assembled.
Fired her in my test barrel and like a champ no problem. Ran her up to temp shut her off ate supper and i came out and hit her again. Like a champ fired and no problems.
Hopeing that that was all it is.
However asap she is getting an inline fuel filter right before the carbs and keeping a spare in the boat. Also will be taking a couple extr tools in the boat with me for the test hit again tomorrow morning.


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

polebender said:


> Sorry to hear that man! You didn't test drive it first? Just like a used car, anything with a motor needs to be test driven first. I hope it's nothing that the owner knew about and didn't tell you.


Well i didnt test her first cause of registration being out and the owner was so far away.
I did run the motor on muffs at the marina where the boat was sitting and after sitting for 2 years she fired and ran on muffs like a champ. Same thing again when i brought her home and put her in my test barrel.
Im really hopeing with cleaning the bowl on the carb it was just that simple.
Im with ya tho i would have preffered a test run but circu.stances dictated otherwise this time.
But after getting her home tonight and fooling with the bowl and float im confident i got it straight cause it sits here and runs in the barrel like a champ now.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

brent k said:


> Well i didnt test her first cause of registration being out and the owner was so far away.
> I did run the motor on muffs at the marina where the boat was sitting and after sitting for 2 years she fired and ran on muffs like a champ. Same thing again when i brought her home and put her in my test barrel.
> Im really hopeing with cleaning the bowl on the carb it was just that simple.
> Im with ya tho i would have preffered a test run but circu.stances dictated otherwise this time.
> But after getting her home tonight and fooling with the bowl and float im confident i got it straight cause it sits here and runs in the barrel like a champ now.


Oh, ok. Hopefully that's all that's wrong with it. I really hope she runs good for and you'll be able to get great use out of it!


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

polebender said:


> Oh, ok. Hopefully that's all that's wrong with it. I really hope she runs good for and you'll be able to get great use out of it!


Thank u sir i really hope so also. Its been a bad luck year with boats for me lol.
I really need to get this girl goin to save my sanity lol


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

Well leaving for test run #2 in a few minutes. Wish me luck fellas. Going to delaware to try it out.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

real sorry to hear you had problems with your new boat. but maybe you got her fixed, sure hope so. a boat can be awesome when everything goes good, but can be very frustrating when things go wrong.

I bought the 21' cobia that I have now without testing her. she sounded and ran good on the trailer with muffs. but lakes still had ice on them so I couldn't water test her. the first time out after she warmed up she didn't sound as good. (I guess I should have run her a little longer) but when I hit the throttle she didn't have enough power to get on plane, so I ended up putting a new vortec 350 motor in her. so a 3500.00 boat turned into a 8500.00 boat. now that was real frustrating. but I have had a lot of fun and fishing with my old boat.
sherman


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

Sherman wow that had to hurt...

UPDATE!!!!!
decided to get going early for a test run and got on the water by 9.
Launched her and tied her to dock. No traccic at ramp so i took a few minutes and fired motor. Cranked for a moment then pushed key in for choke and continued to crank for another moment and WAMO!!! FIRED LIKE A CHAMP.
Let her run while i parked the trailer and walked back down to dock.
Checked everything and was good no leaks motor running smoothly and peeing nice hard stream.
Untied from dock and pushed off.
Clicked reverse nice firm shift into gear.
Turn bow towards buoys and idled toward open water.
Turned on depth finder and it worked.
Got to buoys and slowly eased on the throttle and kinda rough running for a moment until i pushed the throttle a little more and HOLY HELL felt like i was on a rocket...lol
I decided ok lets see what shes got so i pushed the throttle all the way.
When i seen the speedo hit 40 and the boat was still pulling i figured ok thats enough for me i pulled the juice back to a nice ass hauling pace of 35 mph lol.
Fellas this thing scared me i gotta admit.
She lit and took off like a bullet.
Ill go ahead and say that it does ride really nice and planes out really well but conditions where totally flat so it ll make a difference when i get out with heavier traffic im sure.
I didnt really play with trim too much just bumped the motor up a little when i got on a plane. I was just more focused on everything else going on at the time.
Now im ready to get the family on board and go have some fun lol.
More updates to follow guys.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Since you found sand/sediment in the carb fuel bowl, is it possible the mtr ran fine while at home and when you trimmed it all the way up for trailering, the sediment caught the float foul not letting it shut off? 
Glad you were able to get her running and yes, an inline filter is a great idea. From setting,there may also be a bit of tarnish built up on the rod that holds the float. 
In either case, if the float sticks again when you first sink her in the water and lower mtr, try trimming her up and down a few times. That may be enough to free the float. Hopefully you'll have no further issues. 

Glad she ran out nice for ya. Sounds like it gave you the thrill you were expecting. Lol!
FWIW, If you're running 40mph with the mtr. tucked, you should run somewhere in the mid to upper 40's trimmed out right provided you have the same conditions.


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

fastwater said:


> Since you found sand/sediment in the carb fuel bowl, is it possible the mtr ran fine while at home and when you trimmed it all the way up for trailering, the sediment caught the float foul not letting it shut off?
> Glad you were able to get her running and yes, an inline filter is a great idea. From setting,there may also be a bit of tarnish built up on the rod that holds the float.
> In either case, if the float sticks again when you first sink her in the water and lower mtr, try trimming her up and down a few times. That may be enough to free the float. Hopefully you'll have no further issues.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advise sir.illc definately try that if it happens again.
The trim is going to take me a little practice im sure.
40 on the water is screaming for me tho lol. However as time goes ill probably get more comfortable with it and push it that far. For me its hard to say. I just thouroughly enjoy a nice smooth cruising speed and the family time it brings. I will play with tho to find that sweet spot if anything to relieve some fuel economy some stress from the boat in general.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Learning how much throttle to give her out of the hole when skiing will be fun as well. Don't want to snatch the clothes off your skier taking off. Lol! 
I remember many years ago skiing behind dads boat when it was powered by a 50hp. The first trip out with his 150 he liked to pulled my arms off. Pulled me clean out of my ski and halfway outta my trunks.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

it might not hurt to run a couple of tanks of gas with some seafoam to clean the carbs good.
sherman


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Seafoam will help.But contrary to popular belief,seafoam does not "clean the carbs good". Cleaning the carbs cleans the carbs good.Remember,if your engine is older and/or you run premix,if your engine isn't getting proper gas(through carb issues) it isn't getting proper oil either.Recipe for disaster.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Great to hear that report! Enjoy your boat!


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

fastwater said:


> Learning how much throttle to give her out of the hole when skiing will be fun as well. Don't want to snatch the clothes off your skier taking off. Lol!
> I remember many years ago skiing behind dads boat when it was powered by a 50hp. The first trip out with his 150 he liked to pulled my arms off. Pulled me clean out of my ski and halfway outta my trunks.


Will do sherman for sure.
Fastwater lol i bet that was a hoot.
Our soon to be 9 yo tubed last year on our old boat and liked it. I never went real fast with her but with this boat your advise couldnt ring more true. Im definately gonna have to get use to the throttle before she get on the tube behind this girl cause im positive it will yank the tube right out from under her lol and that will probably be the end of her tubing cause mom will say so ha ha ha


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Seafoam will help.But contrary to popular belief,seafoam does not "clean the carbs good". Cleaning the carbs cleans the carbs good.Remember,if your engine is older and/or you run premix,if your engine isn't getting proper gas(through carb issues) it isn't getting proper oil either.Recipe for disaster.


I agree fully with you.
Im thinking it runs well enough now that im gonna give it sea foam as an aid run a tank out of it and pull the plugs again and see how they look. Usually if a hole or two isnt burning correctly you can see it in the plugs and know right away if you got problems. Im thinking tho that its running good enough now that adding an inline filter and sea foam will cure any remaining issues that may be lingering. Glad you said that tho because it is a very valid point that many people dont take into consideration.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

The idea of an additional inline fuel filter(or even a fuel filter/water separator) is great but have you checked/changed the factory fuel filter/strainer that is currently on the mtr. ? 

Not sure exactly where it would be on a Force but there should be a factory inline filter/strainer on the inlet line to the carbs.


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

fastwater said:


> The idea of an additional inline fuel filter(or even a fuel filter/water separator) is great but have you checked/changed the factory fuel filter/strainer that is currently on the mtr. ?
> 
> Not sure exactly where it would be on a Force but there should be a factory inline filter/strainer on the inlet line to the carbs.


I read you post just a while ago and got to checking. Im thinking its built into fuel pump???


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Long as it stays running for ya okay right now, might be worth pulling it apart this fall and cleaning when you do your winterization.


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

fastwater said:


> Long as it stays running for ya okay right now, might be worth pulling it apart this fall and cleaning when you do your winterization.


Im with ya there. Kinda bummed i didnt get to take it back out today since the lady had to work and ect ect (life getting in the way)
Im glad this morning went well although it was only about 20 minutes or so on delaware. 
I put in at south ramp and made one run up past the beach and turned and went back to the inlet. Then turned and made a run up past the marina and turn and headed back to inlet this time to put it on the trailer cause i had to get home for her to go to work. But im thinking maybe one evening after work this week ill try to get it out if everything permits me to. 
I was gonna add to your post earlier about your dad about yanking your arms off lol.
I remember a buddy of mine bought a couple wave runners and i decided id go play on them with him.
Well we decided how it would be great to hook the tube up and tube behind his. Well needless to say he got scootin along pretty good and whipped me pretty hard out to the side and i hung on as long as i could but after i skipped across the water about 72 times steelhouse lake in killeen texas claimed my swim trunks and i had to ride back bare assed to the beach for his wife to throw me a towel lol.
I was pretty embarrassed. But now its funny as hell to look back at.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

looking good.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

brent k said:


> Well i didnt test her first cause of registration being out and the owner was so far away.
> I did run the motor on muffs at the marina where the boat was sitting and after sitting for 2 years she fired and ran on muffs like a champ. Same thing again when i brought her home and put her in my test barrel.
> Im really hopeing with cleaning the bowl on the carb it was just that simple.
> Im with ya tho i would have preffered a test run but circu.stances dictated otherwise this time.
> But after getting her home tonight and fooling with the bowl and float im confident i got it straight cause it sits here and runs in the barrel like a champ now.


That is a good looking boat and you can certainly afford to put a few bucks into it considering the price you paid for it. Based on what you paid and the experience at the dealer, I wouldn't lose any sleep over not taking it out for a test run. So far you have taken everything a step at a time and things seems to be working out. Stick with it and end up with an enjoyable and good looking ride.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Shortdrift said:


> That is a good looking boat and you certainly afford to put a few bucks into it considering the price you paid for it. Based on what you paid and the experience at the dealer, I wouldn't lose any sleep over not taking it out for a test run. So far you have taken everything a step at a time and things seems to be working out. Stick with it and end up with an enjoyable and
> good looking ride.


x 2 on what shortdrift said.
sherman


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

brent k said:


> Well needless to say he got scootin along pretty good and whipped me pretty hard out to the side and i hung on as long as i could but after i skipped across the water about 72 times steelhouse lake in killeen texas claimed my swim trunks and i had to ride back bare assed to the beach for his wife to throw me a towel lol.
> I was pretty embarrassed. But now its funny as hell to look back at.


Ha, that's classic!


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

fastwater said:


> Ha, that's classic!


Arica (my lady) tells me she thinks about getting on the tube but doesnt trust me because she figures ill try to pay her back for all the times she has done what ever she thinks that i would feel the need for revenge lol. I try to tell her that i dont feel i have any reason to but then i think about when i paid my dad back several years ago.
He wanted to go for a ride on my boat id have just got (21 ft glastron i/o) And decided he wanted to go tubing. Lol he got pay back for when i was a kid.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

brent k said:


> Arica (my lady) tells me she thinks about getting on the tube but doesnt trust me because she figures ill try to pay her back for all the times she has done what ever she thinks that i would feel the need for revenge lol. I try to tell her that i dont feel i have any reason to but then i think about when i paid my dad back several years ago.
> He wanted to go for a ride on my boat id have just got (21 ft glastron i/o) And decided he wanted to go tubing. Lol he got pay back for when i was a kid.


Ha! You have to promise her you won't...but of course have your fingers crossed all the while.

Used to boat with a buddy that was a real playboy. He would always have someone on his boat for a day of skiing that was easy on the eyes. Before the day was out, he would sling em out of their tops or bottoms....or both. 

You guys are gonna have a blast. Happy for ya!

I don't get up to boat at Delaware often. But if I happen to see ya up there, I'll say "hey". 
FWIW...I'll be in a 16' aluminum, v-bottom Starcraft powered by an impressive 25hp Merc.,loaded with fishing gear and blistering the water at a mind boggling WOT speed of 18mph.


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

fastwater said:


> Ha! You have to promise her you won't...but of course have your fingers crossed all the while.
> 
> Used to boat with a buddy that was a real playboy. He would always have someone on his boat for a day of skiing that was easy on the eyes. Before the day was out, he would sling em out of their tops or bottoms....or both.
> 
> ...


Lol if i sling her out of either part of her swim suit she would kill me. And you guys would know because my boat would be for sale all the sudden lol.

Sounds good fastwater look forward to meeting you sometime. 
I end up at alum alot also just depends on the traffic i guess. It wont be long and ill be out fishing off this thing also.


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

Well gents figured id post an update with new boat:
Only have managed a couple trips out so far with the family. First trip was a bust but i already posted in previous post.
Second trip success...
Went out to delaware and went for a little cruise then ended up at north end of lake to do some swimming and goofing off. Boat accommodates us well. Easy to get in and out of water from compared to my old starcraft. Tons more room for seating and just a good comfortable ride. Emma (daughter 9 y.o.) loves the bow seating she makes sure to claim her seat the second we get to the rigging lane lol. She is like a fish cant keep her in the boat hahaha. Arica (better half of me) tried the bow seating and when i hit some chop and about bounced her out of the seat she opted for the smoother ride in the rear lounge seating ( first trip was a learning curve for me figuring out how to handle the boat) me i love the boat only complaint is that storage is limited and accessing storage is a slight pain in the rear but do able. 

Second trip success: we had a long day yesterday and got home afternoon around 5. Decided to go and make a late trip. Was nice lake traffic was minimum water was warm. Watched the sunset from the boat and really just enjoyed the outing. One problem on my part was i swore the stern light pole was in the boat but when i went to put it in and turn it on i couldnt find it anywhere. So i cut the trip just a little shorter to get us in before it got completely dark. 
What a great boat its turning out to be fellas. I really got lucky picking this girl up. 
Oh almost forgot one other hiccup. I decided to take the tube lastnight just incase and when i put the boat in and backed away from the dock i threw the tube i the water and tied it short to the boat. After our cruise north up the lake id slowed some to go around a skier sitting in the water and when i throttled up again i was going for just a bit and felt the boat almost like slam on the brakes. Im thinking the tube flipped and filled with water maybe and made the boat surge like it did no other explanation. Checked everything out and all was good. Lesson learned probably tie the tube tight to the boat while under way.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

brent k said:


> Well gents figured id post an update with new boat:
> Only have managed a couple trips out so far with the family. First trip was a bust but i already posted in previous post.
> Second trip success...
> Went out to delaware and went for a little cruise then ended up at north end of lake to do some swimming and goofing off. Boat accommodates us well. Easy to get in and out of water from compared to my old starcraft. Tons more room for seating and just a good comfortable ride. Emma (daughter 9 y.o.) loves the bow seating she makes sure to claim her seat the second we get to the rigging lane lol. She is like a fish cant keep her in the boat hahaha. Arica (better half of me) tried the bow seating and when i hit some chop and about bounced her out of the seat she opted for the smoother ride in the rear lounge seating ( first trip was a learning curve for me figuring out how to handle the boat) me i love the boat only complaint is that storage is limited and accessing storage is a slight pain in the rear but do able.
> ...


sounds like you really hit the jackpot with your new boat. back when I was a little younger I really enjoyed riding the tube. I had one that had fins on the bottom so you could steer the tube out over the boat wake and really get the ride of your life. I have a different tube now but it still has fins. but I don't ride anymore its more for the grandkids.

now you need to use your new boat for a little fishing. if you have a couple of fishing buddies you can make them buy the gas, LOL.
sherman


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Very glad you and the family are enjoying. 

It's what it's all about.


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

Sherman- i am all about getting it out fishing its my schedule that dictates it tho. However im gonna use it for sure for the wwp derby in a couple weeks. Plus thinking of getting a couple trips out on it myself.

Thanks fastwater.


----------

